# [samba] problem z połączeniem z siecią.

## kkrzyzak

Witajcie.

Korzystając z dwóch poradników chciałem stworzyć sieć w domu.

Głównie zależy mi na "widzeniu" dysków, w dalszej częśći na współdzieleniu drukarki, ale tym się jeszce nie zajmowałem.

Tyle słowem wstępu, teraz problem:

Na serwerze zgodnie z w/w poradnikami zainstalowałem sambę,i skonfigurowałem.

plik smb.conf: (testowany testparmem)

```

thot ~ # /usr/bin/testparm

Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf

Processing section "[print$]"

Processing section "[printers]"

WARNING: The "printer admin" option is deprecated

Processing section "[public]"

Loaded services file OK.

Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE

Press enter to see a dump of your service definitions

[global]

        workgroup = DLINK

        server string = Samba Server %v

        interfaces = lo, eth0

        bind interfaces only = Yes

        security = SHARE

        log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

        max log size = 50

        socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

        printcap name = cups

        guest ok = Yes

        hosts allow = 127.0.0.1, 192.168.1.0/24

        hosts deny = 0.0.0.0/0

        printing = cups

        print command = 

        lpq command = %p

        lprm command = 

[print$]

        comment = Printer Drivers

        path = /etc/samba/printer

        write list = krzyzak, root

[printers]

        comment = All Printers

        path = /var/spool/samba

        printer admin = krzyzak, root

        printable = Yes

        browseable = No

[public]

        comment = Public Files

        path = /home/samba/public

        create mask = 0766

```

-które jest niejako klonem tego z poradnika.

i teraz parę ciekawostek:

```

thot ~ # smbclient -L localhost

Password: 

Domain=[DLINK] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.0.28]

        Sharename       Type      Comment

        ---------       ----      -------

        print$          Disk      Printer Drivers

        public          Disk      Public Files

        IPC$            IPC       IPC Service (Samba Server 3.0.28)

        hp              Printer   HP Photosmart 1315

Domain=[DLINK] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.0.28]

        Server               Comment

        ---------            -------

        MACBOOK              MacBook

        THOT                 Samba Server 3.0.28

        Workgroup            Master

        ---------            -------

        DLINK                THOT

thot ~ # smbmount //DLINK/MACBOOK /mnt/macbook

7329: Connection to DLINK failed

SMB connection failed

```

na macbooku w zakładce sieć pojawia mi się serwer(thot) jednak nie mogę się do niego podłączyć...

Chmody dla /mnt/samba ustawione na 777.

demon samby włączony.

W czym może tkwić problem?

Z góry dzięki za wszelkie pomysły...[/url]

----------

## scyld

Z góry zaznaczam, że nie mam bladego pojęcia na tematów MacBooków oraz M$ Network na tychże.

Jeśli chodzi o Twoją sambę, to mam kilka prostych uwag:

```
thot ~ # smbmount //DLINK/MACBOOK /mnt/macbook
```

Link do zasobu ma postać //NAZWA_MASZYNY/SHARE a nie //GRUPA_ROBOCZA/NAZWA_MASZYNY

Zatem, jeśli już, to: 

```
smbmount //THOT/public /mnt/cośtam
```

smbfs jest przestarzały, powinieneś używać CIFS (net-fs/mount-cifs)

czy na pewno musisz udostępniać drukarki poprzez sambę? Normalnie wystarcza sam cups ze swoim IPP (tutaj znajdziesz trochę szczegółów)

Z pewnością włączenie serwera WINS, zrobienie z samby local browsera oraz preferowanego mastera, poprawi funkcjonowanie tegoż usrojstwa  :Wink: 

----------

## kkrzyzak

 *Quote:*   

> Link do zasobu ma postać //NAZWA_MASZYNY/SHARE a nie //GRUPA_ROBOCZA/NAZWA_MASZYNY

 

faktycznie, lekkie przeoczenie.

zatem:

```

thot mnt # mount -t cifs //MACBOOK/Shared /mnt/macbook

mount error: could not find target server. TCP name MACBOOK/Shared not found

No ip address specified and hostname not found

```

jednak podmontowanie lokalnie działa:

```

thot mnt # mount -t cifs //THOT/public /mnt/macbook

Password:

thot mnt # cd macbook

thot macbook # ls

test.php

```

co do drukarki- poki co zasygnalizowalem tylko, ze takim czyms bede sie zajmowal- jeszcze nie wiem jak (musze poguglac nad dobrym sposobem, nie mniej dzieki za link  :Wink:  )

 *Quote:*   

> Z pewnością włączenie serwera WINS, zrobienie z samby local browsera oraz preferowanego mastera, poprawi funkcjonowanie tegoż usrojstwa 

 

...nie jestem aż tak biegły w tej dziedzinie, ale poczytałem na wikipedii o wins- oprócz firmy, która stworzyła te rozwiązanie wszystko jest ok  :Wink: 

Nie wiem natomiast, jak to połączyć z gentoo. Po chwili guglania znalazłem ten przewodnik, ale nie dość, że stary, to do tego jeszcze nie mowi za wiele o samym winsie.

----------

## scyld

 *kkrzyzak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> thot mnt # mount -t cifs //MACBOOK/Shared /mnt/macbook
> ...

 

Nie starasz się  :Wink:  Należałoby poczytać docsy do klienta cifs'a.

Wynika z nich, jak i z tego błędu powyżej, że nazwa maszyny musi być nazwą możliwą to przetłumaczenia na adres IP (przez resolver),

bądź miast tej nazwy musisz podać adres IP serwera, do którego chcesz się podłączyć.

Możesz np. wpisać MACBOOK do /etc/hosts - to, o ile zemergowałeś net-fs/mount-cifs, rozwiąże problem.

 *kkrzyzak wrote:*   

>  *scyld wrote:*   Z pewnością włączenie serwera WINS, zrobienie z samby local browsera oraz preferowanego mastera, poprawi funkcjonowanie tegoż usrojstwa  
> 
> ...nie jestem aż tak biegły w tej dziedzinie, ale poczytałem na wikipedii o wins- oprócz firmy, która stworzyła te rozwiązanie wszystko jest ok 
> 
> Nie wiem natomiast, jak to połączyć z gentoo. Po chwili guglania znalazłem ten przewodnik, ale nie dość, że stary, to do tego jeszcze nie mowi za wiele o samym winsie.

 

Bo też i nic więcej na ten temat powiedzieć się nie da.

4 wpisy w sekcji [global] i po krzyku - a m$ network będzie działać sprawniej.

----------

## kkrzyzak

 *Quote:*   

> Nie starasz się  Należałoby poczytać docsy do klienta cifs'a.

 

mea culpa  :Wink: 

Wziąłem do poduszki man mount.cifs, jednak problem mam dalej- obawiam się jednak, że może to być związane z samym mac os`em.

Otóż:

```

thot mnt # mount.cifs //MACBOOK/public /mnt/macbook -o username=krzyzak

Password: 

retrying with upper case share name

mount error 6 = No such device or address

Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)

```

samego macbooka widzi, bo gdy nie dodam username lub podam złe hasło, krzyczy, że nie ma dostępu- więc rozumiem, że hasło i login podaję prawidłowe. Problem jest jednak z //MACBOOK/public próbowłem dodawać public,PUBLIC,shared,SHARED (choć i tak automatycznie próbuje z dużymi nazwami...). 

Na macbooku dodałem sobie folder public, zarówno w / jak i w /Users/krzyzak/ (odpowiednik /home/krzyzak). Istnieje również coś takiego(by design zresztą) jak /Users/Shared (stąd próbowałem wpisywać shared zamiast public) -efekt jednak jest zawsze ten sam.

Co do WINS:

dodałem do sekcji global to:

```

wins support = yes

local master = yes

os level = 99

domain master = yes

preferred master = yes

```

To wszystko, co powinienem zrobić?(poza restartem samby:P ) bo pomimo dodania tego, wiele się nie zmieniło  :Smile: 

----------

